# Unbelievable Nights! 10+ lb Flounder....



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

What an awesome finish to October! Unbelievable trips!
I had regular customer, Perry with his fatherinlaw, Jim, also along were Randy and Jason for back to back trips Tuesday and Wednesday. We started Tuesday night at 7:30pm, finished up Tuesday at 1130pm. 
The very first fish Tuesday was a 20" fish... then it happened. Water gin clear with 3 foot visability, no wind, beautiful sand, clay mix bottom. I was on the controls hunting the bay floor - starboard side. Perry and Father inlaw, Jim on port side, hunting the bay floor. Perry says "is that a flounder!?" I look, and was absolutely speechless.... which rarely happens, I am telling you I was speechless  This fish - 20 foot away, in 8 inches of water, sand/clay bottom looked like a tire, a BIG MONSTER TRUCK TIRE. If I told you it was 25" I would be waaaay underestimating. We would gig quite a few two footers this night, and the fish we were looking at was well over 30". Perry tells his Father in law (77 yrs young) "lets put two gigs in it". I am steering the boat toward this beast of a flounder. I know very well once the gigs go in, I would be jumping on top of this fish to control it. Perry tells his father in law "on the count of three, lets get it.... 1, 2, 3! The problem was we weren't close enough, yet. I knew this. I knew this. I knew this. The fish was not moving at all. The monster was thinking it was invisible, and was very settled in... I know when I look at a nervous flounder... this beast was very comfortable, and not moving. We werent close enough to gig straight down on this monster. It was like rushing a shot on the buck of a lifetime... 
The angle that the gigs went only slid this monster of a Flatfish.... did not even penetrate at all. A GIANT splash and she swam off into the deep leaving only a sandtrail, and left us speechless. Did that just really happen? Perry has been down to Rockport gigging for years. He has gigged numerous 8lb fish, caught trophy marlin, holds two state records for offshore fish... this guy knows what he saw this October night. He has shown me pictures of fish from down south he gigged in the early 90's. He was speechless this night on Galveston Bay. I was speechless. 
No.... we didn't get this monster - it escaped the gig unharmed 20 minutes into the trip. It was the second fish we saw... and the only one that escaped the entire night. We finished the trip with 19 solid beautiful fish to 24", called it a night (Perry and I a little depressd). Go back to his house a little dissapointed though we had a heck of a box of fish.
Wednesday morning, Father in Law, Jim sits out, and Dan joins us for his first ever gigging trip. We go to another area of the Bay. An area that has been holding good solid fish, but gets allot of pressure. At 1:30 am though, most people are tucked in bed - so we hit this area while everyone is snuggled up. Water clarity excellent, sand and oyster mixed bottom, and 10 minutes we gig one 21" fish. Then I spot a very nice fish, knowing it is no where close to the one that escaped on Tuesday..... Perry gigs it. The fish is awesome! We know it is not as big as the other from Tuesday.... after we weigh it on the digital scale 8lb 1 ounce - the realization is that the fish that got away was 10+ EASILY, Perry says 12lbs, and I have to agree. We had 20 fish - 6's, 7's and the one 8lb fish. The 8 pounder really made Perry and myself feel much better. We could actually smile now  I can tell you this, I will never forget this trip and the 1 minute that is branded into my warped, gigging brain! What I can tell about Perry is, he will not forget either - but I do know he and I will be on the bow of my boat searching for this monster in the future... maybe December - he already has 3 trips on the books, and I bet we dont leave the dock without mention of the BEAST, and where she may be!
It was a couple of great nights, despite the one that got away. But I know without a doubt she is out there, swimming and probably feeding on 20" speckled trout  Not really, but I can only imagine what a fish that size is capable of eating. I have seen fish inside a 22" flounder that you would never think it would be capable of swallowing!
Wednesday night, I had a one man trip that started at 7pm and within an hour Tom had his 5. We saw well over 20 fish.... just not the BEAST!
Still have a handful of days left for December, and can run two trips at times. December should be great... and maybe the BEAST will show herself again.
409-739-8526


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

Dates available for December are the 17th, 18th, 19th and 27th. Also, keep in mind I will run double trips on some days. Call for those availablilties. 
409-739-8526
www.fishinggalvestontx.com


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*More Pics*

couple more pics..


----------

